
Web_view for the C++ Standard Library - TD-Linux
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2019/p1108r4.html
======
detaro
This seems like a pretty far reach from what's otherwise in the C++ stdlib.
Also, the field is quite complicated and still changing -> to me this seems
like something that would be interesting to have, but a) I don't think the
standard library is the right place for it and b) it would really only make
sense if there is access to multiple engines through it, something I don't
have the impression the browser vendors care for.

